# 9" x 20" wheel fitment - anybody tried ?



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Quick question, has anybody successfully fitted without any modifications to wheel arch etc, rubbing issues the following sizes.

I know that ET52 9x20 is standard fitment with 255/30/20 tyres so no issues.

What about ET46 9x20 with same tyre choice as above ?

Or I have seen on German eBay a genuine wheel and tyre combo (I'm not favouring the style, more interested in the fitment) that the retailer states will fit the AUDI TT / TTS 8S which are ET37 9x20 with 245/30/20 tyres, this offset seems extreme as it will push the wheel out a further 15mm than the standard ET52 for the same width.

Please see link of the above eBay item : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322025983589? ... EBIDX%3AIT

I know that all manufacturers always air on the side of caution so there will be room for some additional offset without fouling the arch or rubbing and with the 245 tyres this will further compensate.

Any thoughts guys ?


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Holt2498 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question, has anybody successfully fitted without any modifications to wheel arch etc, rubbing issues the following sizes.
> 
> ...


I know this company, have often contact with them.
That's why they use the 245 tire with ET37, and not the 255.
But if you send a email to them, the explain everything to you. :wink:


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

At first original offset in TTS from fabric is horrible. Each nice wheel need offset less than 35 (concave).

245/30/R20 is not correct size for 9Jx20" wheel but tuning guys like used their for wheels with diffrent offset. 
Good look depend to correct offset. My opinion each offset mm is important. 
Till now I dont know this size. 
My opinion for TTS front:
9Jx20, 255/30/R20, offset 42
Rear: 
9Jx20, 255/30/R20, offset 35
I read that ET 35 in front good too but I dont believe ...


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Are there any more comments from anyone's experience you could add please ?

Kind regards J


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I have 8.5x19 ET42 with 6mm spacers on front (8 should be ideal) and 16mm spacers on the rear, fits very nice, does not poke. If we translate spacers to ET this will be 8.5x19 ET36 front (up to ET34) and 8.5x19 ET26 on the rear. Everything more that that is a bit risky, especially if you have lowering. This is with 245/35 tyres, you can do recalculations for 255 wheels easily here https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/ Standard factory wheels offsets are horrible.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you Shaninnik,

So the set up you have detailed from my calculations will give the following if I were to go with the 9x20 ET37 all round:

fronts would pertrude an extra 5mm however ther would be 7mm less clearance on the inside.

Rears would sit a further 5mm in however would have 17mm less clearance on the inside.

The website you have directed me to is brilliant, thank you.

If I input your REAR dimensions against the manufacturers standard 9x20 ET52 the following messages are shown:

Positive scrub radius (about 23 mm). Scrub radius will be changed by 23 mm, this may affect the car's handling. Please check manufacturer recommendations

Tire will stick out 21 mm farther. Rim will stick out 20 mm farther. Make sure that you have enough room under the fender. If not, consider narrower tires or higher offset.

Questions: this extra 20mm for the rim sticking out seems quite extreme.

I think my question is with your set up, do you get any rubbing on the rears ?

Do yo get any problems on the turning circle on the fronts ?

Have you made any kind of suspension or arch modifications or is the car standard ?

Kind regards J


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My experience again. Its all theory. Each tyre michelin, pirelli, etc. has divers size (+,- 0-4 mm). I write again that offset 37 in front with tyre 255/30 is not possible (9Jx20, TTS) without problems with arch during race drive (slalom).


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I have absolutely zero problems, no rubbing on the front or rear in straight line or with the steering wheel max. turned. No rubbing on bumps (believe me, roads here are total shit and I have a deep but smooth pit near my home that I can safely pass on high speed and it pushes my wheels under the arches). I have no modifications, car is 100% standard.

So according to the calcultor if you will go with the 9x20 ET37 and 255 tyre your wheel still will sit 5mm deeper in the arch than mine. This is for the rear.

For the front I had 12mm spacers installed for some time (translating to 42-12=30) but it was poking out a bit, had no rubbing but did not liked the look, and it will probably rub if you have/plan lowering. 255 with 9x20 ET37 will sit 2mm deeper than this setup.

So I give 95% that 9x20 ET37 with 255 tyre will be OK for both front and rear, but only if you have no lowering. With lowering you may have some issues on the front...or maybe not. Someone have to experimet :lol:

Personaly I would fit 245/30 tyre on 9x20 wheel (of course only if I would have mirror-like roads :lol: ), it will look much better with a subtle stretch.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My view. 
I agree with you in some points - but sorry if I put tuning wheels I must car lower. Without lower is it only half work. View on nice car with nice wheels without correct lower is horrible, too. Spacer is not for me. I must have correctly offset wheel on mm. 
Do you have TTS or S-line?


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

5-Parallelspeichen-Stern-Design 9 x 20" ET37" Audi S7 wheels with 245/30 R20 Michelin Tires. Lower, TT, packet S-line.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi I have the TTS, so I am right in saying no issues with 245/30/20 tyres and 9x20 ET37 ?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

here a possible solution


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

CiLA said:


>


Like these wheels !

With the added bonus that the UK distributor is only up the road(comparatively).

http://www.workwheelsuk.com


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

leopard said:


> Like these wheels !


Work Wheels Gnosis FMB01. :wink:

Matte Black, Matte Gunmetal, Matte Bronze.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Still not got the definitive about 9x20 with an ET37 and 245/30/20 tyres with standard Audi TTS MK3 ?

Will they fit with no mods or rubbing etc ???

Answers, experience, guidance and thoughts VERY MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I have had the definitive answer from a German tuning and accessory company.

The Mk3 Audi TTS can accommodate a 9"x20" Audi alloy wheel set up with an ET37 ((this is an extra 15mm wider offset than the standard ET52, therefore giving an overall extra track of 30mm both front and rear) with no rubbing on the rear arches or fouling the turning on the front.

Recommended tyre choice is 245/30/20.

My new car is due on the 01st of March and I have the above wheel and tyre combination on order to immediately replace the 9x20 ET52 Y Spokes which have the 255/30/20 tyre size.

I'll post some pics when here.


----------



## Flip_krd (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi guys!
What do you think about 9.5jxR19 ET40?
Tires 245/35
Everything is complicated by the fact that I order springs with understating 30 mm))


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

Flip_krd said:


> Hi guys!
> What do you think about 9.5jxR19 ET40?
> Tires 245/35
> Everything is complicated by the fact that I order springs with understating 30 mm))


Hi!
I'm going for 9,5/19 ET45 with 245/35 tyres this summer. Should be a near perfect fit. Standard TTS though, not lowered yet.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I am going for 9.5jx19 ET40 with 245 / 35 for summer wheels set. Should be perfect in front, and maybe 5-6mm spacers on rear. I have standard springs but should be fine with lowering too...maximum it will rub with the inner arch plastic covers, but that is easy to fix if you don't mind cutting your car a bit :twisted:


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

Shaninnik said:


> I am going for 9.5jx19 ET40 with 245 / 35 for summer wheels set. Should be perfect in front, and maybe 5-6mm spacers on rear. I have standard springs but should be fine with lowering too...maximum it will rub with the inner arch plastic covers, but that is easy to fix if you don't mind cutting your car a bit :twisted:


Nice! Please post some pics when it's done. I don't want to cut any bits on my car so I guess I'm playing it a bit safe. Should look good though


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's my old TTS which I sold, only put 500 miles on it, anyway I fitted the 9 x 20" genuine Audi A8 alloys with 245/30/20 tyres, which I wish I had fitted the standard 255/30/20 as there are absolutely no issues with catching, rubbing or turn circle etc. Hi


----------



## smn88888 (Sep 15, 2018)

Holt2498 said:


> Here's my old TTS which I sold, only put 500 miles on it, anyway I fitted the 9 x 20" genuine Audi A8 alloys with 245/30/20 tyres, which I wish I had fitted the standard 255/30/20 as there are absolutely no issues with catching, rubbing or turn circle etc. Hi


That looks like a good fit, what ET were the a8 wheels?

I am currently looking into Audi rotors which are 20x9 ET35 on all corners, wondering if the ET is too aggressive and would the callipers be an issue?


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi ET 37,

Here are some pics of some spare alloys I have in storage, it gives a 30mm overall wider track (15mm each wheel).


----------

